# Vincent Price Audio



## Adam I

Here's a link to a website I found with quite a few mp3's of Vincent Price.

http://www.vincentprice.org/audio/audio.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cooool!


----------



## sickNtwisted

Thanks for the link! What a great find!


----------



## Terrormaster

Awesome link. I wish they had the extended version of his Thriller monologue without any background music. I know it's out there, The Haunted Graveyard on the Lake uses it in one of their behind the scenes videos.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

Without doubt, my most favored halloween/haunt voice...

I'm going through a phase of watching all the old hammer movies at the mnute too..
- the original house on haunted hill last night

Si


----------



## sparky

Nice find there Adam 1..... thanks for the link !


----------



## MBrennan

This was a great website! However, I just tried to re-visit it and it appears to be discontinued. 

Does anyone have any other source of Vincent Price audio clips?


----------



## djm902

I was just wondering the same thing? If anyone has any current links and wouldn't mind posting them that would great! I would love to be able to save them later use.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original owner of the site has a new site, but mentions that a lot of the links are dead due to the demise of vincentprice.org.

http://www.thesoundofvincentprice.com/


----------



## BillyVanpire

Terrormaster said:


> Awesome link. I wish they had the extended version of his Thriller monologue without any background music. I know it's out there, The Haunted Graveyard on the Lake uses it in one of their behind the scenes videos.


this ?


----------



## Pyronious

Terrormaster said:


> Awesome link. I wish they had the extended version of his Thriller monologue without any background music. I know it's out there, The Haunted Graveyard on the Lake uses it in one of their behind the scenes videos.


Here you go. Enjoy!


----------



## time2dive

I have this version.


----------



## clarose_lapro

I have some old records at home and I am pretty sure that I have one with old radio shows. I think I may have one that features Vincent Price. I will take a look and see what I come up with and check in later.


----------



## clarose_lapro

Well I did some digging and set up the DR-100 and got some good audio. I have digitized 2 records from my collection. I will start a new thread on old radio/ recordings.

Original Broadcast of War of the Worlds
Alfred Hitchcock presents Ghost Stories for Young People


----------

